# Como hacer este beam



## osterie (Abr 9, 2007)

hola a todos me encontre una pagina con fotos de robotcitos y me gusto mucho uno, se ve sencillisimo pero no se para que la pila y la resistencia, ademas tampoco se como conectar un panel solar. si alguien sabe el circuito (creo que debe ser sencillo tambien) le agradeceria mucho que me lo enviara. 

Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Abr 10, 2007)

osterie dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos me encontre una pagina con fotos de robotcitos y me gusto mucho uno, se ve sencillisimo pero no se para que la pila y la resistencia, ademas tampoco se como conectar un panel solar. si alguien sabe el circuito (creo que debe ser sencillo tambien) le agradeceria mucho que me lo enviara.
> 
> Gracias



Si alguien sabe el circuito de que? No esta clara tu consulta. Imagina si yo entro a un foro de mecanica diciendo que "a mi amigo se le rompio el auto, como lo puedo reparar?". Te recomiendo que leas las guias de estilo y politicas del foro. 

Ayudanos, que te ayudaremos.

Saludos


----------



## osterie (Abr 10, 2007)

bueno ps me gustaria hacer el robot que esta en la imagen anterior pero no se cual seria su diagrama eskematico, si alguien sabe de un tutorial ke me avise porfa. gracias


----------



## osterie (Abr 10, 2007)

que pena con ud se me habia olvidado subir la imagen, juraria ke lo habia hecho!!! pero bueno ahi la tienen


----------



## Randy (Abr 11, 2007)

hola...
se ve que es un vibrador...
busca en el google de imagenes, ( tambien en el  normal)  solarbotics

sale


----------



## osterie (Abr 11, 2007)

gracias, pero lo ke me gustaria saber es como conectar un panel solar al motor, ya que segun la imagen tiene una resistencia y una pila, pero me gustaria ver un diagrama eskematico si se puede.

esta es la imagen desde otro angulo donde se pueden observar sus componentes.


----------



## Alfonso ce (Dic 16, 2008)

Me imagino que la PILA sera para que nunca deje de funcionar si este se queda demasiado a oscuras, como una carga.

La RESISTENCIA será porque aparte de ser solo un motor bibrador, necesita la resistencia para hacerlo funcionar correctamente, seguramente tambien lleve algun capacitador o algún transistor que no vemos en la imagen.

Este Beam no se movera continuamente, lo hará en fases, como si tubiera un tick....

De todas formas yo tambien estoy interesado en hacer estos bichillos, me hacen gracia. Ahora estoy haciendo circuitos y mecanismos para varios Roboces (jjaajjajaja), a ver como salen. Si te interesa el intercambio de información avisame.

Y si alguien ha armado alguno y quiere compartir sus conocimientos y diseños lo agradeceria.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## karl (Ago 23, 2009)

Si se parece al que vi en mecanica popular (televisión), necesita un capacitor (que se va a cargar con la celda solar y a traves de la resistencia), hasta cierto valor, definido por el voltaje de disparo del transistor (y un par de diodos ya que el transistor promedio tiene un voltaje de unos .6 volts, muy poco para mover un motor), cuando el capacitor se llena hasta ese voltaje mediante la celda solar, un arreglo de resistencias polariza la base del mismo, cerrando el circuito del motor, (capacitor, transistor, motor, capacitor), descargandolo haciendo que el insecto vibre un poco y avance.

Probablemente la "pila" no sea tal, si no un capacitorcito.
y el LED que tiene se use para conseguir un voltaje de disparo más decente (si es rojo anda por ahi de los 2 volts, azul por ahi de los 3 volts)

Regresando a la pregunta, para soldar una celda solar tienes que hacer algo como esto:
1. limpia la celda, el alambre que vayas a usar y la soldadura, no uses pasta.
2. calienta tu cautin a temperatura, puedes comprobar esta cuando se funda la soldadura al tocarlo.
3. estaña el cable (ayuda mucho mas de lo que te imaginas)
4. coloca el alambre sobre la terminal de la celda (generalmente son cuadritos metalizados o de un color distinto en la parte de atrás, si tienes suerte, ya traen una pieza metalica)
5. desconecta tu cautin y mientras esta caliente usalo para soldar como si fuera una soldadura normal, es decir, presiona SUAVEMENTE el alambre a la celda y acerca la soldadura hasta que se funda un poco de esta, retirala, retira el cautin mientras sostienes el alambre en su lugar (estas uniones por no ser metal-metal son más fragiles, asi que tratala con cariño)


----------



## Padrino (Sep 1, 2009)

El BEAM de tu foto, efectivamente es un vibrobot... y sí trae una pila de botón que supongo es recargable (yo soy de México y es casi imposible conseguir eso), pero no te preocupes, funciona bien con un capacitor del orden de mF (con unos 330 a 470 funciona bien). El circuito ahora no lo tengo a la mano, pero busca en google "Miller Solar Engine", que es una de muchas opciones de "máquinas solares". No sólo usa un transistor, sino que usa un detector de voltaje para determinar el disparo de un bjt, a eso súmale un FLED o led destellante, como lo conozco acá. El circuito es muy sencillo, lo interesante de estos bichos es el diseño, que aunque suene tonto, interviene en el comportamiento del insecto (a diferente diseño, de las patas, por ejemplo, el robot se comportará de forma muy diferente). Espero te sirva la información. Un saludo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 2, 2009)

De aca podes sacar ideas...
YouTube - Maker Workshop - Miniature Robots on Make: television
Saludos


----------

